# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  Ricorso Avverso Inps

## ConsulTM

Salve. Qualcuno mi sa dire a chi andrebbe indirizzato un ricorso contro un verbale di accertamento emesso dall'Inps relativamente a una mancata iscrizione alla gestione Ivs commercianti con conseguente omissione di versamento dei relativi contributi?
Grazie

----------


## Facchini

> Salve. Qualcuno mi sa dire a chi andrebbe indirizzato un ricorso contro un verbale di accertamento emesso dall'Inps relativamente a una mancata iscrizione alla gestione Ivs commercianti con conseguente omissione di versamento dei relativi contributi?
> Grazie

  L'INPS prevede per i ricorsi alle cartelle esattoriali l'opposizione al giudice del lavoro e la notifica all'INPS stesso ed al concessionario.
Il giudizio è regolato dagli art. 442 e segg. del codice di procedura civile. 
Il ricorso deve essere fatto entro 40 giorni dalla notifica della cartella a norma dell'articolo 24 del D. Lgs. n. 46/99. 
Nel suo caso ritengo debba attendere l'emissione della cartella esattoriale. In ogni caso la procedura indicata al sito Inps è quella indicata.

----------


## ConsulTM

Grazie per l'aiuto. Ma in calce al verbale è riportato: "_Avverso il presente verb. può essere present. ricorso agli Organi Istituz. dell'Inps nei termini e con le modalità fissate dalle norme vigenti (L. 88/89) per il tramite di questa Sede_".
Ho visto sulla legge 88/89 che "_i ricorsi concernenti le prestaz. di cui alle lettere b) (gestioni speciali dei lavor. auton), sono decisi da speciali commissioni del comitato provinciale_", ecc., e "_il termine per ricorrere al comitato provinciale è di 90 gg dalla data di comunicaz. del provved. impugnato_".
Per cui io ho già approntato una bozza di ricorso visto che i 90 gg scadono questo 13 settembre. Ma non ho ricevuto ancora alcuna cartella esattoriale, e inoltre non capisco cosa significhi "per il tramite di questa sede"

----------


## Angelo 02

Significa che il ricorso lo prensenti agli organi competenti ed indicati nel provvedimento ma l'indirizzo è quello dell'INPS che provvederà ad inoltrarlo a chi di competenza. Cmq ti consiglio di contattare la sede INPS che ti dovrebbe dare istruzioni precise. :Smile:

----------


## ConsulTM

Grazie, ho contattato la sede e in effetti mi ha confermato tutto.

----------


## Konrad367

Ciao, potresti dirmi come &#232; finita la questione del ricorso?
Sono interessato ad analoga vicenda e...dovrei presentare ricorso fra giorni!
  Grazie  (corrado.senior@gmail.com)

----------


## f.p

> Ciao, potresti dirmi come è finita la questione del ricorso?
> Sono interessato ad analoga vicenda e...dovrei presentare ricorso fra giorni!
>   Grazie  (corrado.senior@gmail.com)

  Interesserebbe molto anche a me! allarghereste il giro!! grazie!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kennedy08

Salve vi posso raccontare, giusto per parlare di esperienze personali, di un mio ricorso alla Comitato-bla-bla- e consegnato all'Inps, un buco nell'acqua.  
Ho anche telefonato a questo fatiscente Comitato a Roma, molto gentilmente mi hanno risposto che certo, sicuramente, stavano appunto prendendo in considerazione il caso e poi niente.

----------


## Il Gabbiano

Chiedo scusa, riapro questa discussione:
ma quel "ricorso" interno è un ricorso o un'autotutela?
Io spero che il ricorso al tribunale si possa fare sulla cartella

----------


## Lusi1980

> Grazie per l'aiuto. Ma in calce al verbale è riportato: "_Avverso il presente verb. può essere present. ricorso agli Organi Istituz. dell'Inps nei termini e con le modalità fissate dalle norme vigenti (L. 88/89) per il tramite di questa Sede_".
> Ho visto sulla legge 88/89 che "_i ricorsi concernenti le prestaz. di cui alle lettere b) (gestioni speciali dei lavor. auton), sono decisi da speciali commissioni del comitato provinciale_", ecc., e "_il termine per ricorrere al comitato provinciale è di 90 gg dalla data di comunicaz. del provved. impugnato_".
> Per cui io ho già approntato una bozza di ricorso visto che i 90 gg scadono questo 13 settembre. Ma non ho ricevuto ancora alcuna cartella esattoriale, e inoltre non capisco cosa significhi "per il tramite di questa sede"

  Io ho fatto il ricorso ad un verbale per iscritto direttamente all'inps di competenza per raccomandata e ricevuta di ritorno, si trattava di azienda con dipendenti e mi hanno ricontattata telefonicamente dicendo che avevo ragione e ci siamo messi d'accordo su da farsi
Se non ricordo male un'altra volta ho provato direttamente dal sito inps all'interno dei servizi on line "ricorsi Online"

----------


## ConsulTM

Ho visto solo ora le vostre domande. Nel mio caso si trattava di un ricorso, non di una richiesta di annullamento di avviso bonario in autotutela. Il ricorso è stato presentato tramite la sede locale dell'Inps, ma in tutto questo tempo non se ne è saputo niente....

----------

